# Stolen Antenna!!!!!!



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Some retard actually stole my antenna. I guess its twistoff.
If its not welded down I guess its fair game to these asssses.

Anyone know where I can order one online for a good price? Dealer wants $43.00 plus tax.

Thanks,
c


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Thorongil said:


> Some retard actually stole my antenna. I guess its twistoff.
> If its not welded down I guess its fair game to these asssses.
> 
> *Anyone know where I can order one online for a good price?* Dealer wants $43.00 plus tax.
> ...


Crazy  

wonder how they got up there ? 

I change mine out from Winter to Summer and need to stand in the door opening to reach it . . . .

I've bought several of these on eBay and the prices are quite reasonable (around $10 bucks USD) - - and the selection / suppliers are abundant.

In eBay - do a search in the cars parts and accessories section - use the search word(s) of antenna or car antenna.

The reception on the after market ones are just as good as the OEM.

They do indeed just screw off, but for the life of me, I can't see why someone would want to steal one of these....

And, it's not like you're in a high crime area.....

Good luck with the next one.

Cheers = Roger

Just did a search on eBay for you - - here's a link with over 3400 items (antenna).

eBay Canada – New and used antenna, Antennas, Mouldings Trim on eBay.ca

Enjoy your search.

Edit for eBay link.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Roger is correct. I'd be looking for dents in the bonnet, as the only way they can get to it while the car is locked would be to climb up the bonnet/hood to reach it 

Unless you have running boards or side steps in which case they can step on them to reach it.

I'm also using an aftermarket antenna in my exy and I found the reception (here in Sydney) has slightly improved compared to the rubber factory antenna.

The aftermarket ones look nicer too, which could be a disadvantage in your case since you're targeted


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Or your looking for someone tall - I can reach mine ok, but I am 6' 8".


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

And I can reach mine easily enough and I'm only a titchy 6'2".

Dave, do you fit in OK, think I've only got a few inches to spare? Sunroof steals a fair bit of height.


----------



## jimboylan (May 4, 2007)

I'm 6'2" but no sunroof so theres loads of headroom.

Jim


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

flynn said:


> And I can reach mine easily enough and I'm only a titchy 6'2".
> 
> Dave, do you fit in OK, think I've only got a few inches to spare? Sunroof steals a fair bit of height.


I fit as well as I do in any car...got the sunroof so I sometimes bang my head on the frame around it to the right - hazard of being tall. Personally I try to avoind cars with sunroofs because of the loss of headroom, but my misses loves them, and I have to admit the Xty panaoramic roof is excellent when back......unlimited head room!!


----------

